# New and excited



## Cheeky1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone
Greetings from sunny South Africa.
My wife and I did a motor home trip in January this year in Scotland. Yes it was freezing, snowing, raining, hail and even some sun in Malliag. A lot of people say we are mad. So what's new?
The trip would have been a lot better if this " banger " we hired at the last minute on Airbnb had had proper heating and hot water!!!
We made the most of it and are hooked on wild camping in Scotland and any other places we can explore.
The plan is to make a trip early next year ( we like cold weather and snow ) and are thinking of buying a motor home, using it for a few months and then selling it. Another option is to put it into storage if we can find somewhere reasonably priced and the van is really worth keeping.
We try and do an annual trip to see our younger son in London as well as the herd of family and friends we have over there. If plans work out Sylvia will be retired and I can hand over most of the control of my business to my older son in the new year. We will both then be free to spend a lot more time in the UK.
I will write a little story later if anyone is interested on our crazy trip and how we were snowed in for 28hours and had to be rescued. If you have a strong sense of humor you'll love it!
Cheers for now
Darryl and Sylvia


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## trixie88 (Sep 27, 2018)

hello....it all sounds interesting.......


----------



## Robmac (Sep 27, 2018)

Welcome aboard.

Looking forward to reading your 'snowed in' story!


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi from n/ireland,some farms will store vans in dry sheds and there is one close to me has started doing so in the last year,prob makes them a bob or two.
Remember to viz ireland north & south.:wave:


----------



## Silver sprinter (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## The laird (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------

